# Want to know the fastest way to walk around at 250 ripped. Dante Trudel



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey guys,

This is a post I found on another forum. What's your opinions/experiences?

Discuss...








PAYING YOUR DUES by Dante Trudel

PAYING YOUR DUES

This post is for everyone in this forum--its very important to read over--VERY IMPORTANT. Want to know the average trainee that comes to me? He is 35-45 years old and after 10-15 years of lifting weighs 175 to 210lbs. He looks at me as the guy that somehow can pull a bunny out of a hat and make him that 250lb ripped bodybuilder walking the streets.... where he couldnt even get close to that level by himself. He is scrambling around because he doesnt want to get to 50 years old never feeling what it was like to walk thru a crowd and people gawk, stare, and point because he is a damn good bodybuilder. Well what the hell have you been doing all these years?!?!?!

You should of put in your f*^&ing dues like the rest of us. These same guys think Im a miracle worker that can somehow add 80lbs of muscle mass on their frame while losing 30lbs of fat while keeping incredibly lean thruout the journey to get there. Well guess what? YOU ****ED UP.

*Want to know the fastest way to walk around at 250 ripped--THE ABSOLUTELY G'DAMN FASTEST WAY TO GET THERE? TAKE 2 YEARS AND EAT HUGE AMOUNTS OF FOOD, AND TRAIN WITH BRUTALLY HEAVY WEIGHTS, AND BECOME A BIG FAT OFFENSIVE LINEMAN LOOKING GUY AT 330LBS....AND NO IT WONT BE PRETTY...AT ALL. MOST OF ALL DONT DO ANYTHING THAT COULD POSSIBLY EVEN IMPEDE THE SLIGHTEST IN MUSCLE MASS GAIN. Just eat copious amounts of food (up to 500-600 grams of protein) and bring your bodyweight up the charts which will allow you leverage and strength gains to allow you use the incredible weights you have to use in the gym to accomplish this. Then after being at that level for density reasons for awhile, you can slowly take it down and I mean slowly and most likely have the most muscle mass gain your genetics allowed in that time frame. That is the probably the fastest way in the shortest time to get there. But definitely not the most desirable but truth is truth. *


Am i recommending that approach--HELL NO, but if we are talking about getting this done as fast as humanly possible then I have to be blunt. Noone wants to look like a fat slob even if it means the end result will be much closer to their ideal. And these guys 35-45 years old want me to keep them pretty boy lean and wave the magic wand and make them into Milos Sarcev after they pretty much just wasted 10-15 years of training.

*I dont like using myself for an example but I will here. I started training at about 20 at 137lbs and predominantly spent the next 15 years eating tremendous amounts of food, training with very heavy weights but keeping active so I am at a leaness I personally am satisfied with. I topped out at about 303lbs and but currently hang around 283-288 because thats what I like to be at. I put my dues in here*
. I might jump in a show if time allows but because of my schedule currently we will have to see how that works out. Mainly Im looking forward to the day I can kind of relax and not push the limits like I have all these years. The 6 meals a day every day, and the war with the logbook along with lugging around 285-300lbs sometimes becomes very tedious. I go to bed at nite thinking exactly what Im going to do and what all this hard work will easily allow myself to do when I decide to crank the dial downward. Cardio will be done 6 times a week for health and bodyfat reasons and that will take priority.

Back to the subject on hand here. So what will all this hard work for the past 15 years allow me to do? I'm in my mid 30's now so for the rest of my 30's and thru my 40' and 50's i can pretty much walk around at 250lbs hard as a rock at a very low bodyfat percentage. Ive set myself up so that will be very very easy. I actually have to do much less than everything I do now (except cardio) to be there. Ill use guys in this forum for examples, Inhuman and massive G are both around 5'9", 5'10" and are offseason 280 to 300. They have spent the time and food consumption and paid their dues to get there. Massive G I believe is mid 30's and Inhuman is early 40's I believe. Both these guys will be able to crank this down and enjoy walking around with full abs, hard as granite with veins everywhere at 240-260lbs.

They have set themselves up and paid their dues in their 20's and 30's to do that. You guys that are 35-45 years old who want this but weigh 175-210lbs are playing catchup and are so behind the race its sad. My point of this post is to get guys in their early 20's to think, to get guys who just blew 10 years of training who are in their 30's to think, and to get guys who just blew 10-15 years of training who are in their 40's to think. Am I advising bulking up? No that was a hypothetical example. Im advising you get your freaking head on straight if you want this so bad. That means extreme food intake pronto, with the heaviest weights in good form that you can use progressively, extreme stretching and enough cardio (and bodyfat protocols) that it keeps you at a leaness your satisfied with as you get dramatically larger. This sport isnt unlike a career. You have to set yourself up early so you can be right where you want to be late. Theres alot of you guys 35-45 years old in this forum, some that I even train, that think they want it but really dont have what it takes to go get it. I see it in their workouts they send me (they take the easy comfortable road never pushing the limits) and for those that I dont train I sometimes see it in your posts---you just dont have what it takes. I can only provide a guide to get there, I cant create an inner drive for you.

You have to start thinking in terms of point B from point A. Do you really think that eating 3000 calories with 225 grams of protein and doing the Weider "confusion training principle" to keep your body offguard will somehow magically make your 175lbs into 250lbs of rock granite monstrosity?

Every year of training is so damn important. If you just trained for a whole year and only gained 2lbs of muscle mass, you just pretty much wasted a productive year of training--its gone--its lost and you arent getting that year back. Three weeks ago I was contacted by someone in his early 40's who had been lifting for many years, weighed about 170lbs and showed me a picture of Geir Borgan Paulsen and said thats what he wanted to look like and can i get him there?!. Laughable. Geir Borgan Paulsen is 50 years old and looks freaking phenomenal. He is a tiny bit (and i mean every so slightly tiny bit smaller) than he was when he competed in his 30's. Instead of wasting years and years of lifting getting absolutely nowhere, Geir spent his 20's and 30's eating huge amounts of food and training with heavy heavy weights so that he could walk around all thru his 30's, 40's and now 50 years old jacked to the hilt. Not many people have a better front double biceps than Geir no matter what age they are.....here he is 
http://www.nutritionoutlet.nu/galler...02/borgan.htmlhttp://www.nutritionoutlet.nu/galler...02/borgan.html
http://www.nutritionoutlet.nu/galler...02/borgan.html

What Im hoping to relay to you slackers and dreamers that are in this forum is that you have to put your time in and pay your dues in this sport. Your 2-3lbs gain a year arent going to get it done so unless you want to get to 55 years old and look back and think "wow besides the people I told and myself, noone even knew I was a bodybuilder and I never made it"....you better get your ass in gear and your head on right and get this done now. Gaining fat is easy but if you never lifted how long would it take for you to gain 80lbs of fat from 175 to 255lbs? Probably a year and you would have to forcefeed yourself to get there. Just think how long it takes to put on 80lbs of muscle mass which is an extremely "hard to come by" commodity. This sport is about extremes--using weights you havent used previously, taking in amounts of food to build greater muscle mass-in amounts you never have done previously, and GETTING THE CARDIO DONE to keep you at an acceptable offseason training bodyfat that keeps you happy. Get your act together and think this all out or quit your complaining and dreaming and take up tennis.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

I skimmed that because it's so badly written it's annoying to read but the jist of it seems to be getting big is hard and takes a lot of consistent effort......we know


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> I skimmed that because it's so badly written it's annoying to read but the jist of it seems to be getting big is hard and takes a lot of consistent effort......we know


I'll add some spaces


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> I skimmed that because it's so badly written it's annoying to read but the jist of it seems to be getting big is hard and takes a lot of consistent effort......we know


I've put the main jist of it in bold


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> I skimmed that because it's so badly written it's annoying to read but the jist of it seems to be getting big is hard and takes a lot of consistent effort......we know


tl;dr :lol:


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

TBH, the dude sounds right up his own a$$hole.

True, it takes time and commitment but it also takes a lot of PEDs to get where he has.

I see he makes no mention of that.


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

2nd bit in bold is motivation for all you hardgainers


----------



## dannnn (Nov 15, 2011)

What is this revelation?! To get big you have to eat a lot and train hard? OUTRAGEOUS!

...time to take up tennis...


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

Anybody actually read that


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

The Cheese said:


> TBH, the dude sounds right up his own a$$hole.
> 
> True, it takes time and commitment but it also takes a lot of PEDs to get where he has.
> 
> I see he makes no mention of that.


He's a bodybuilder what do you expect  ?

Guys in the so called spotlight of the bodybuilding industry arent really gonna talk about gear openly (shamefully).

He does mention on anotehr forum or is qouted I cant remember that the sweet spot for gear is 1-2g of test+ other anabolics in cycles of 4-6 weeks then cruises of 2-4 weeks.

That is for top bodybuilders apparently

So make of it what you will


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Started reading but then started to skim it as it wasn't getting anywhere interesting.


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

dannnn said:


> What is this revelation?! To get big you have to eat a lot and train hard? OUTRAGEOUS!
> 
> ...time to take up tennis...


The main reason I posted it was in argument to the guys that say only go over your maintainence calories by like 300 a week and gain 0 bodyfat.

I'm not saying this is the best or not the best way it's just another option (maybe)


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

I've heard this quote before but cant remember the source :

" to get big first you will have to get ugly"


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> I've heard this quote before but cant remember the source :
> 
> " to get big first you will have to get ugly"


Haha good qoute that


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

TBH. I've done exactly that on my first cycle.

Not through f*cking choice though.

The gear was sh*t.


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

Those were Dante's results at the bottom of the thread. Not bad for someone who claims to have terrible genetics.

Whats your take on his Dogcrapp training?


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

Btw if no one can see those images please say so I can learn how to attach pics on here


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

As I am English and use metric weights like the majority of the world I would love to know how to walk around at 250kgs ripped.


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> As I am English and use metric weights like the majority of the world I would love to know how to walk around at 250kgs ripped.


I'd be happy with 250LBS ripped in all fairness lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I'll condense it for you.

Eat loads, jab loads, lift heavy = big.


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

A bit more indepth article on it http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/nutrition-diet-articles/77511-good-bulking-article-dante-dc.html


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> I'll condense it for you.
> 
> Eat loads, jab loads, lift heavy = big.


Haha yeah but food consumption and more so gear usage amounts will always be contested


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

live2liftt said:


> View attachment 109350
> 
> 
> View attachment 109351
> ...


How has he got no traps? Looks like he's wearing one of those sumo fancy dress suits tbh


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> How has he got no traps? Looks like he's wearing one of those sumo fancy dress suits tbh


Was thinking this guy is huge until i saw your comment.. Good eye on ya mate


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

anthony900220 said:


> Was thinking this guy is huge until i saw your comment.. Good eye on ya mate


Well tbf he is still huge 300lbs and reasonable shape bigger than most of us thats for sure traps or no traps lol


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

anthony900220 said:


> Was thinking this guy is huge until i saw your comment.. Good eye on ya mate


Just looked again I agree he doesnt look mind blowing but for someone that started at 130lbs with terrible genetics Id say he looks fairly good.

Either way alot of respect for the hard work and dedication he put into it


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

live2liftt said:


> Well tbf he is still huge 300lbs and reasonable shape bigger than most of us thats for sure traps or no traps lol


Is a beast.. Maybe its the pose he's doing


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

anthony900220 said:


> Is a beast.. Maybe its the pose he's doing


Yeah Im not sure for someone who has minimal pics on the net he chose to upload 3 badly posed and lit ones lol


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

live2liftt said:


> Yeah Im not sure for someone who has minimal pics on the net he chose to upload 3 badly posed and lit ones lol


Lol Think he trains legs


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

anthony900220 said:


> Lol Think he trains legs


Good point lol! His Dogcrapp training system is quite interesting though. Sort of similar to Dorians HIT approach


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

DC training is quite advanced. Something I am definitely interested in trying.


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

live2liftt said:


> View attachment 109350
> 
> 
> View attachment 109351
> ...


Finally got to reading it...

Think for now ill stick to my own thing


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

You will need to have a good training partner to get most out of DC but its not a magic training system.

Most important thing to take from Dante is his intensity and dedication to hammering the food down..


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

MutantX said:


> You will need to have a good training partner to get most out of DC but its not a magic training system.
> 
> Most important thing to take from Dante is his intensity and dedication to hammering the food down..


Exactly same with Dorians approach to an extent good and I mean good not just they turn up training partner is required.

Obviously you can use drop sets etc but its not the same IMO


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> DC training is quite advanced. Something I am definitely interested in trying.


If you do keep me updated please be interested to see how you find it


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

he is bigged but hardly ripped


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> he is bigged but hardly ripped


Considering he added nearly 200lbs to his frame I dont think he will mind to much


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

live2liftt said:


> If you do keep me updated please be interested to see how you find it


Will do, will pop a journal up. I am doing a SHIC and will be doing DC training too.


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Will do, will pop a journal up. I am doing a SHIC and will be doing DC training too.


That's basically exactly what he reccomends 'Blasts' Of aas, diet, and training so you can be ukm's guinea pig


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

live2liftt said:


> That's basically exactly what he reccomends 'Blasts' Of aas, diet, and training so you can be ukm's guinea pig


That's cool.

Here is current journal : http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/206203-alcoholics-anonymous-awesome-athlete-take-two.html

SHIC - 6 weeks.

10ml PC OneRip pw for the first two weeks

2g PC Test En pw

2g PC Tren En pw

2g PC Mast En pw

100mg PC Dbol pd - first 4 weeks

100mg PC Oxy pd - first 4 weeks

100mg PC Proviron pd

90iu Lantus pd

20iu HGH on training days

HCG - 1000iu pw

Aromasin - 1 tab a day

2ml PC Supertren pre-WO, 3 * PW

2ml BSI Mtren DS pre-WO, 3 * PW

600g P, 600g C and 250g F = approx 7k cals.

DC/HIT training.

Something like that. Still in planning stage.


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> That's cool.
> 
> Here is current journal : http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/206203-alcoholics-anonymous-awesome-athlete-take-two.html
> 
> ...


Wow fairplay dude that's alot of stuff you must have deep pockets  !

What's your opinion on longer esters then like Test and tren E?

Somethings I dont even know lol is 90iu Lantus pd insulin? Also big dose of gh! I considered gh and slin but 1- I cant afford it and 2 - I think it makes sense for me to leave them out until I'm way more advanced with aas like atleast 8 cycles behind me.

I was thinking about running dbol 30mg/day for 5 weeks then 5 weeks off then anadrol 100mg/day for 5 weeks (15 week cycle) What do you reckon stay with dbol or give anadrol a go??

Deffo following your progress on this


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Good read. Thanks for sharing.


----------

